# Help me find diy Ejuice recipes please.



## Jacob_Ventura (20/8/15)

Hi all, I see alot of people referring to juice recipes on the forum but I can't seem to find them, can anybody please point me in the right direction?

I've been making juice for about 4months now, I get good flavour but sometimes I miss the mark completely.


----------



## Jan (20/8/15)

Forums > E liquid> the you will see DIY and mixing as well as e liquid recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

Try these threads:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/

avoid this one (sorry @method1) 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-attempt-at-diy.t13647/

also, here is a site with useful recipes:
http://www.kritikalmass.net/categories.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (20/8/15)

Great, thanks.


----------



## method1 (20/8/15)

@BumbleBee people should view that thread of an example of what not to do - it'll save a lot of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

method1 said:


> @BumbleBee people should view that thread of an example of what not to do - it'll save a lot of time


You make a good point, from now on I'll advise accordingly


----------

